# Fatality on Upper Blue?



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone know details...I think I ran with him the day before. He was very nice...said he had kids... Condolences to all, and please just think about the consequences of running solo.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

Kayaker found dead in Summit County - The Denver Post


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

That sucks. Sounds like he was alone.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Terrible news. Got friends there and we've have been running it a bunch recently. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

*Death on The Blue*

Don't know much, but just came across this on google news.
Summit County: Kayaker dies in the Lower Blue River « Summit County Citizens Voice


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Very sorry...


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

This article confirms he was boating alone. Still not identified, nor cause of death:

Coroner orders autopsy after kayaker killed | VailDaily.com


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Too sad.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Identified

Coroner identifies 50-year-old kayaker found dead in Summit County - The Denver Post


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

My condolences to his family, and for those of you who knew him: 


> A kayaker who was found face down in the Blue River has been identified.
> William Keen, 50, of Dillon, died Thursday in Summit County on the Blue River just off of Colorado Highway 9 in an area called the "Pipeline."
> Keen was identified today by the Summit County Coroner's Office. An official cause of death was not released, pending a complete autopsy, but the coroner's office said the victim likely drowned.
> Keen is survived by a wife and four children.
> ...


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I cant believe this is true. Bill was a guide on the gauley back in the day. This is truly a sad day in Summit County
I have known this family for a long time. Their son Jeremy was best friends with Derk Slottow too.
I am in shock right now


----------



## ScubaSteve (Aug 30, 2010)

My friends and I met Bill and ran the Upper Blue with him on Wednesday. Super nice guy and a solid boater. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

I also met Billy for the first time on Wednesday and got to paddle with him. Really cool, friendly guy and I looked forward to paddling with him in the future. My heart goes out to all who knew him.

Mike


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Nooooo!!! Billy - this is horrible news. My condolences to his wife and kids, I am in shock still.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Condolences to family and friends...When we ran into him on the river, he seemed very happy to be back in his kayak and was fun to boat with. We were all excited to meet him and get to boat with him the day before on the Blue. I'm sorry for the loss to his family and the boating community...RIP and peace to his loved ones.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is the obituary, with a picture of the deceased. Apparently there has been some confusion between the victim and another "Bill":
Obituary: William Robert Keen, Jr | SummitDaily.com


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

Donatitions in Memorial Fund for William Robert Keen, Jr. can be sent to:

Wells Fargo Bank
P.O. Box 4340
Frisco, CO 80443

write check to the "William Robert Keen Jr. Benefit Fun"

I called Wells Fargo in Frisco, and got this information.
Any donantion is very helpful, during such a sad time.


J.Tip


----------

